# ASUS EN9600GSO Water cooling



## sewerrat (Nov 10, 2008)

I have searched for a water cooling configuration for the GeForce 9600 video card and have come up empty handed. Does anyone know of a water cooling system that fits the GeForce 9600 cards? I have SLI configured and need some space between the video cards so they don't burn themselves up and water cooling looks to be my best option. There is currently enough room between the dual video cards for 1 or 2 dimes and that is about it. They are constantly running around 140 F and my graphics are not functioning as best they should. I will post the complete configuration for my rig if that will help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=240&sort=20a&page=3

Scroll down the page.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post in celcius on the board
140f=55c quite cool
look elsewhere for the problem

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and tempretures and post them


----------

